# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Đồng Tháp tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Đồng Tháp. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đồng Tháp tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Vùng đất có những cánh đồng cò bay thẳng cánh đón du khách với những cô gái thấp thoáng hái sen giữa hồ và vườn hoa Sa Đéc lung linh trong nắng.*

*Di chuyển*

Đồng Tháp cách Sài Gòn 170km và cách Hà Nội 1.862km. Có thể đến Đồng Tháp bằng đường bộ hay hàng không.

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Từ Sài Gòn, có thể mua vé xe đi Đồng Tháp tại bến xe miền Đông hay của các hãng xe uy tín trên đường Lê Hồng Phong. Giá vé dao động từ 120.000 – 200.000 đồng, tùy chất lượng xe.

_Phương tiện cá nhân_

Nếu khoảng cách tương đối, bạn hoàn toàn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe con đến Đồng Tháp.

Nếu xuất phát ở Sài Gòn thì từ Q.6 (vòng xoay An Lạc) hay Q.7 (cao tốc Trung Lương), đều đến được QL 1A. Từ QL1A, chạy thẳng tới cầu Mỹ Thuận có ngã ba chỉ Đồng Tháp thì rẽ phải theo hướng đó, chạy khoảng 20km nữa qua thị trấn Lai Vung, gặp ngã ba lớn rẽ phải thêm 25 km nửa thì đến Cao Lãnh.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, chấp hành đúng luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ.

*Đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Sở hữu những con kênh hiền hòa, những cánh đồng bạt ngàn, hồ sen thơm ngát biến chuyển theo từng nhịp của thời gian nên Đồng Tháp mùa nào cũng đẹp.

*Đặc sản Đồng Tháp*

Các món nên ăn thử gồm lươn nấu trứng kiến, cá lóc nướng trui cuốn lá sen non, hủ tiếu Sa Đéc, các món ăn từ cá linh và bông điên điển, chuột đồng, chuột cống nhum Cao Lãnh, sen Tháp Mười, hạt sen hấp, thịt chim.. Các món mua về làm quà quýt hồng Lai Vung, hồng sen tửu, nhãn Châu Thành, bánh phồng Tôm Sa Giang, nem Lai Vung…

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ tại Đồng Tháp có mức giá tương đối dễ chịu (từ 150.000 – 500.000 đồng). Một số cái tên có thể tham khảo như khách sạn Thiên An, Sông Trà, Thiên Ấn, Mộng Yến…

*Địa điểm tham quan*

Bạn có thể vi vu khám phá Đồng Tháp bằng xe máy hay xe con. Nhưng với đặc trưng vùng sông nước, việc lênh đênh trên những chiếc xuồng ba lá, len theo các con rạch, tham quan các địa danh, thắng cảnh mang đến cho bạn trải nghiệm thích thú và yên bình.

Các địa danh có thể khám phá khi rong ruổi trên xuồng gồm khu di tích cụ Phó Bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc. Bên cạnh khu lăng mộ còn tái hiện hình ảnh ao cá và nhà sàn của Bác; khu di tích Gò Tháp kỳ vỹ với 5 di tích tiêu biểu là Gò Tháp Mười, tháp Cổ Tự, mộ và đền thờ cụ Đốc Binh Kiều, gò Minh Sư, miếu Bà Chúa Sứ; Kiến trúc cổ Kiến An Cung được thiết kế theo chữ “Quốc” uy nghiêm, trang trọng; khu căn cứ Xẻo Quít hoang sơ với những cây tràm đại thụ.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể khám phá các điểm du lịch sinh thái ở Đồng Tháp như vườn chim lạ mắt ở Tháp Mười; làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc đầy hương thơm, màu sắc; các vườn cây ăn trái được đánh giá cao như xoài Cao Lãnh, nhãn Châu Thành, bưởi Phong Hoà, quýt Lai Vung.  

Nổi bật là Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim - Tam Nông, khu đất ngập nước có tầm quan trọng thứ tư của Việt Nam và là khu Ramsar thứ 2.000 của thế giới; hay lá phổi Gáo Gồng thanh bình với chim hót, cá quẫy đuôi trong mùa khô, rực lên màu vàng hoa điên điển, màu tím hoa súng, sắc hồng của sen mênh mông giữa đất trời trong mùa nước nổi.

Bạn cũng đừng quên khám phá các địa danh như đền thờ Đốc Binh Vàng, chùa Cả Bát, tượng đài Vô tuyến điện Nam Bộ, tượng đài Giồng Thị Đam, bia tưởng niệm Bình Thành- Thanh Bình, núi Đất & Khu bảo tồn dược liệu Đồng Tháp Mười; tham quan nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê, dạo chợ chiếu đêm Định Yên hay tham quan mua sắm, thưởng thức các món ngon của Đồng Tháp ở chợ đêm Sa Đéc.

Nếu muốn tắm biển, bãi tắm An Hòa hay bãi tắm Cồn Tiên là gợi ý không tồi. Tuy biển nước đục, song bạn có thể vừa ngập lặn trong biển, vừa vùng vẫy trong hương trái cây.

*Mang gì khi đến Đồng Tháp?*

Áo khoác, mũ, khẩu trang, kem chống nắng khi đến vào mùa nắng. Dụng cụ đi mưa, giày dép chuyên dùng nếu đến vào mùa mưa.

Mang theo kem chống muỗi và thuốc trị côn trùng cắn.

Mang theo các loại thuốc cơ bản.

Mang theo lều, túi ngủ, áo khoác nếu muốn cắm trại.
*
Các cung đường thường gặp:*

Sài Gòn - Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc - Long xuyên - Châu Đốc

Bến Tre - Đồng Tháp - An Giang - Kiên Giang ...

Sài Gòn - Đồng Tháp - Long Xuyên - Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đồng Tháp click vào *du lịch Đồng Tháp* - *du lich Dong Thap*

----------


## dulichdaydo

Di Chuyển

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Sài Gòn sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Đồng Tháp như:

Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG Sài Gòn: 272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh
Giá vé 75.000đ. Xuất phát tại bến xe Miền Tây lúc 7h10-9h10-11h10-13h10-15h10-17h10, tại bến xe Cao Lãnh lúc 2h-4h-8h-12h-14h-16h.

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc
Giá vé 70.000đ. Từ Sài Gòn đi lúc 12h30-16h30

Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Cao Lãnh: Bến xe Cao Lãnh 71/1 Lý Thường Kiệt, P2, ĐT (067)3877877.

Xe PHÚ VĨNH LONG Chạy tuyến: Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long, Sài Gòn - Bình Minh Trà Ôn, Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc, Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ. Xuất bến tại Sài Gòn từ 4h30 đến 19h30 mỗi giờ chạy một xe. Ngoài ra xe sẽ chạy đột xuất nếu đủ 15 ghế.

Sài Gòn: 572 đường 3/2-P14-Q10 (ngã tư 3/2 Ngô Quyền). Điện thoại (08)3866.0378 - 3866.0789 - 3868.6035 - 3868.6036.

Vĩnh Long: 09 Nguyễn Huệ-P8-Vĩnh Long. Điện thoại (070) 383.4444 - 383.6666 - 3.888888.

Bình Minh Trà Ôn: 435 Thuận Thới-Bình Minh-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 375.0299 - 375.0277 và 69 Khu 10B-Thị trấn Trà Ôn-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 377.4020 - 377.4022.

Sa Đéc: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn - P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 - 377.2999.

Cao Lãnh: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 - 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương-P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

Lưu Trú

Nên gọi điện đặt trước để tránh tình trạng đến Đồng Tháp du lịch mà không có phòng để ở.

Khu vực trung tâm Đồng Tháp gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: 30/4, Nguyễn Huệ, Lý Thường Kiệt, Hai Bà Trưng, Lê Lợi, ...

Vườn hoa Tân Quy Đông

Vị trí: Phường Tân Quy Đông, thị xã Sa Đéc, tỉnh Đồng Tháp
Đặc điểm: Rộng khoảng 60ha, vườn hoa Tân Quy Đông là một trong những trung tâm hoa kiểng của miền Nam. Nơi đây trồng nhiều loại hoa và cây cảnh, đặc biệt hoa hồng và cây hổ phách là mặt hàng xuất khẩu đi nhiều nước.

Vườn cò Tháp Mười

Vị trí: Cách thành phố Cao Lãnh 35km.
Đặc điểm: Tới đây du khách sẽ nhìn thấy hàng ngàn con cò đậu trên các cây trắng rợp cả một vùng trời. Vào những buổi chiều tà, hàng hàng lớp lớp cánh cò chao liệng trên không trước khi về tổ.

Làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc

Vị trí: Làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc nằm trong địa phận xã Tân Qui Đông, thị xã Sa Đéc, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.
Đặc điểm: Làng hoa Sa Đéc bên bờ sông Tiền quanh năm lộng gió, màu mỡ phù sa, ngập tràn ánh nắng, là xứ sở của hàng trăm loài “kỳ hoa dị thảo”.

Xẻo Quýt - khu di tích lịch sử - sinh thái rừng tràm

Vị trí: Xẻo Quýt thuộc 2 xã Mỹ Hiệp và Mỹ Long, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.
Đặc điểm: Xẻo Quýt - một căn cứ giữa lòng dân được bảo tồn nguyên trạng: nhà hầm, công sự, hầm bí mật... giúp cho du khách biết được khung cảnh của cuộc sống khắc nghiệt thời chống Mỹ.

Khu di tích Gò Tháp

Vị trí: Khu di tích Gò Tháp thuộc ấp 4, xã Tân Kiều, huyện Tháp Mười, tỉnh Đồng Tháp, cách thị trấn Mỹ An, huyện lỵ Tháp Mười khoảng 11km về phía bắc, cách Tp. Cao Lãnh về hướng đông bắc 43km (theo đường bộ và đường thủy).
Đặc điểm: Quần thể di tích Gò Tháp gồm có 5 di tích tiêu biểu, tính từ con lộ Mỹ Hòa đi vào: Gò Tháp Mười, tháp Cổ Tự, mộ và đền thờ cụ Ðốc Bình Kiều, gò Minh Sư, miếu Bà Chúa Xứ.

Khu di tích cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc

Vị trí: Khu di tích cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc nằm ở Tp. Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.
Đặc điểm: Ðây là công trình ghi ơn cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, nhà nho yêu nước và là thân phụ Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh.

Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim

Vị trí: Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim thuộc địa phận 7 xã: Tân Công Sinh, Phú Đức, Phú Thọ, Phú Thành A, Phú Thành B, Phú Hiệp và thị trấn Tràm Chim, huyện Tam Nông, tỉnh Ðồng Tháp.
Đặc điểm: Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim - một Ðồng Tháp Mười thu hẹp với hệ sinh vật phong phú, đa dạng của vùng đất ngập nước.

Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng

Vị trí: Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng nằm trong khu vực rừng tràm thuộc ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp, cách trung tâm Tp. Cao Lãnh khoảng 17km.
Đặc điểm: Khu du lịch này có 36ha sân chim với 15 loài chim cùng hàng trăm loài động thực vật và thuỷ sản.
Di tích lịch sử văn hóa Nhà cổ Huỳnh Cẩm Thuận
Tọa lạc tại số 225A, đường Nguyễn Huệ, phường 2, thị xã Sa Đéc, nhà cổ Huỳnh Cẩm Thuận là loại nhà truyền thống người Việt, trang trí bên trong theo kiểu người Hoa, kết hợp hài hòa giữa kiến trúc phương đông và phương Tây. Nhà gồm có 3 gian, được xây dựng vào năm 1895 với chất kết dính vôi và ô dước, trên diện tích 258 m2 . Ngày 18 tháng 12 năm 2009 ngôi nhà này được Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch xếp hạng di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp quốc gia, thộc loại hình kiến trúc nghệ thuật theo quyết định số 407/BVHTTDL.
Bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với mình để được tư vấn thêm Ms. Bông 0974 938 466

----------


## hangnt

_Đồng Tháp Mười là một vùng đất ngập nước của Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long trải rộng trên ba tỉnh Long An, Tiền Giang và Đồng Tháp trong đó Long An chiếm hơn phân nửa. Vùng Đồng Tháp Mười có khu bảo tồn đất ngập nước Láng Sen, vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim cùng nhiều điểm du lịch vô cùng hấp dẫn và đậm chất Nam Bộ. Đến với Đồng Tháp, các bạn như được đắm mình trong không gian êm đềm nhưng không tĩnh mịch. Dành những ngày cuối tuần về Đồng Tháp, chắc chắn các bạn sẽ không bao giờ quên được con người, quang cảnh miệt vườn sông nước nơi đây._

Didau xin chia sẻ một vài kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi, phượt Đồng Tháp Mười cho những bạn đang muốn có một hành trình đến đây.

*Đến Đồng Tháp vào thời điểm nào?*

Đồng Tháp Mười đẹp nhất vào tháng 8- mùa hoa sen nở. Các bạn nào có ý định tham quan thì tháng 7, 8 và 9 là những tháng hợp lý nhất. Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng có thể du lịch Đồng Tháp vào bất kỳ tháng nào trong năm.

*Phương tiện di chuyển*

Đồng Tháp cách TP HCM 170km đường bộ, nếu chọn phương tiện là xe khách thì bạn mua vé xe tại bến xe Miền Tây địa chỉ 395 Kinh Dương Vương, An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân, TP HCM, Điện thoại: (08) 38.752.953 – 38.776.594 điểm đến là thành phố Cao Lãnh hay Thị xã Sa Đéc. Có rất nhiều hãng xe chạy tuyến TP HCM – Cao Lãnh, TP HCM -Sa Đéc như Phương Trang, Mai Linh, …. giá vé dao động từ 120.000 – 200.000 đồng, tùy hãng xe.

*Bạn còn có thể chọn một số hãng xe dưới đây để biết thêm thông tin giá vé và giờ xuất phát:*

Xe Phương Trang. TP HCM -Sa Đéc ; TP HCM – Cao Lãnh. Điện thoại : (08) 38375570, 08 38309309Xe Mai Linh. TP HCM – Cao Lãnh. Điện thoại : 08 39393939Xe Quốc Hoàng. Điện thoại : 08 39551472Xe Phú Vĩnh Long: TP HCM – Sa Đéc, TP HCM – Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ.Tại TP HCM: (08)3866.0378 – 3866.0789 – 3868.6035 – 3868.6036. Sa Đéc: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn – P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 – 377.2999. Cao Lãnh: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 – 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương - P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

*Du lịch Đồng Tháp bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Nếu sử dụng phương tiện cá nhân là xe ô tô riêng hay xe máy đi Đồng Tháp bạn có thể đi từ Q.6 (vòng xoay An Lạc) hay Q.7 (cao tốc Trung Lương), đến QL 1A. Từ QL1A, chạy thẳng tới cầu Mỹ Thuận có ngã ba chỉ Đồng Tháp thì rẽ phải theo hướng đó vào địa phận Đồng Tháp, chạy khoảng 20km nữa qua thị trấn Lai Vung, gặp ngã ba lớn rẽ phải thêm 25 km nửa thì đến Cao Lãnh.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn ở Đồng Tháp*

Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn tại Đồng Tháp có giá rất phải chăng, bạn có thể lựa chọn nghỉ tại hai khu vực là Sa Đéc hoặc Cao Lãnh. Vào dịp cuối tuần, lễ tết bạn nên đặt phòng trước tránh tình trạng hết phòng. Một số khách sạn bạn có thể tham khảo:

*Khu vực TP Cao Lãnh:*

Khách sạn Sông Trà ( 3 sao). Địa chỉ : 178 Nguyễn Huệ, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3852624Khách sạn Hoà Bình. Địa chỉ: Quốc lộ 30, Thành Phố Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : (067) 3851469Khách sạn Mỹ Trà ( 2 sao) Địa chỉ: Lê Duẩn, Phường Mỹ Trà, Thành phố Cao Lãnh, Tỉnh Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại: (067) 3855 624 – 3855 623Khách sạn Mộng Yến ( 2 sao). Địa chỉ: 1369 đường Phạm Hữu Lầu, P. 6, TP. Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : (067) 3881017Khách sạn Thiên Ân. Địa chỉ: B177 – quốc lộ 30 – P. Mỹ Phú – TP. Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. : (067) 3853041Khách sạn Bình Minh. Địa chỉ : 147 Hùng Vương, Phường 2, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3853423Khách sạn Tường Minh. Địa chỉ : 97 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3859858Khách sạn Xuân Mai. Địa chỉ : Số 2 Lê Quý Đôn, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3851297Khách sạn Khải Hoàn. Địa chỉ : 230 Nguyễn Huệ, phường 2, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3852066Nhà nghỉ số 18. Địa chỉ : Võ Thị Sáu, Phường 2, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3855393Nhà khách UBND Tỉnh Đồng Tháp. Địa chỉ : 48 Lý Thường Kiệt, Tp Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3872670

*Khu vực Thị xã Sa Đéc:*

Khách sạn Sa Đéc ( 2 sao ).Địa chỉ : 108/5A, đường Hùng Vương, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3862828Khách sạn Bông Hồng ( 2 sao ). Địa chỉ : 251 Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3868287Khách sạn Cát Mộc. Địa chỉ : 82A Tôn Đức Thắng, phường An Hòa, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 0908 117090Khách sạn Phương Nam. Địa chỉ : 384 Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3867867Khách sạn Uyên Phong. Địa chỉ : 50 Lý Thường Kiệt, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3862899Nhà nghỉ Hoài Nhân. Địa chỉ : Số 7 đường 848, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3862804Nhà nghỉ Hy Vọng. Địa chỉ : 125 Phan Bội Châu, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3866071Nhà nghỉ An Hưng. Địa chỉ : 58 Nguyễn Tất Thành, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3868584Nhà nghỉ Phú Đô. Địa chỉ : 66 Nguyễn Tất Thành, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 067 3868490Nhà nghỉ Dũng Thảo. Địa chỉ : 337 Nguyễn Tất Thành, Tp Sa Đéc, Đồng Tháp. Điện thoại : 0939 178400

*Khu vực khác*

Khu du lịch Bàu Dong – Địa chỉ: Ấp Chiến Thắng, xã Tân Hộ Cơ, thị trấn Sa Rài, huyện Tân Hồng – Điện thoại: 067.3529456Khách sạn Khánh Hồng – Địa chỉ: Số 73, Nguyễn Trãi, TT Hồng Ngự, H. Hồng Ngự, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 3838 702Khách sạn Hồng Ngân – Địa chỉ: 84 Trần Hưng Đạo, thị xã Hồng Ngự – Điện thoại: 067.383979Khách sạn Quốc Kiệt – Địa chỉ: Lê Thị Hồng Gấm, Khu Bờ Đông, Tx Hồng Ngự – Điện thoại: 067.38563616Khách sạn Ngọc Thanh – Địa chỉ: 65 – 67 Lê Hồng Phong , phường An Thạnh , Thị xã Hồng Ngự , Đồng Tháp, TX. Hồng Ngự, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 563466 – ĐTDD: 0907565699Khách sạn Minh Ngọc – Địa chỉ: 14 – 16 Trương Định, TT Hồng Ngự, H. Hồng Ngự, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 3837 402Khách sạn Giàu Sang – Địa chỉ: ấp Bình Phú Quới, xã Bình Thành, Lấp Vò, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 3843498Khách sạn Ngôi Sao Sáng – Địa chỉ: 09-10 Lô C, ấp Tân Bình, xã Tân Nhuận Đông, huyện Châu Thành – Điện thoại: 067.3622579Khách sạn Hồng Yến – Địa chỉ: Đường Nguyễn Văn Voi, TT Cái Tràu Hạ, Châu Thành, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 3611 822Nhà nghỉ Trọng Nghĩa – Địa chỉ: 411 Ấp 2, TT. Tràm Chim, Tam Nông, Đồng Tháp. ĐT cố định: (067) 3 827 978Nhà nghỉ Ông Thi – Địa chỉ: Ấp 2 TT. Tràm Chim, Tam Nông, Đồng Tháp – ĐT cố định: (067) 3 827 642

*Những điểm tham quan thú vị tại Đồng Tháp

Khu di tích cụ phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc*


Khu Di tích cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc với diện tích 3,6 ha nằm cạnh ngay trong nội ô của TP. Cao Lãnh.Khu di tích là công trình ghi ơn cụ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc-nguời đã sinh thành ra vị lãnh tụ vĩ đại của dân tộc Việt Nam-chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh.Công trình được xây dựng được khánh thành ngày 13-12-1977.

Toàn bộ khu di tích chia làm ba khu vực: Khu mộ cụ Phó bảng, nhà sàn Bác Hồ và ao sen. Bên trong khu mộ có nhà trưng bày về cuộc đời của Cụ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc. Tất cả những công trình nơi đây không những được xây dựng rất kỳ công mà còn chứa đựng nhiều ý nghĩa sâu sắc. Vòm mộ hướng về phía Đông, là một cánh hoa sen cách điệu, có dáng dấp hình bàn tay xoè úp xuống, trên là 9 con rồng cách điệu tượng trưng cho hình ảnh nhân dân đồng bằng sông Cửu Long chở che, ôm ấp cho Cụ.

Ngôi mộ cụ Phó bảng được ốp đá hoa cương, núm mộ hình chữ nhật màu xám tro.Phía trước vòm mộ là hồ sen hình ngôi sao năm cánh, giữa hồ sừng sững một đài sen trắng cách điệu cao 6,5 m, tượng trưng cho cuộc đời thanh bạch của cụ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc và cũng là biểu tượng cho quê hương Đồng Tháp yêu quý vươn thẳng giữa lòng Tổ quốc Việt Nam. Bênh cạnh Khu mộ Cụ là Nhà Sàn Bác Hồ được thiết kế đúng theo tỷ lệ với ngôi nhà sàn Bác ở Hà Nội, để cho những người dân ở miền Nam không có điều kiện ra miền Bắc có thể biết được ngôi nhà của Bác. Khung cảnh nơi đây mang lại cho bạn một cảm giác thư thái nhẹ nhõm với hàng trăm loại cây trái, hoa, cây cảnh quý hiếm được bà con địa phương và các tỉnh bạn hiến tặng. Với những nét độc đáo đó ngày 09/04/1992 Khu di tích được Bộ Văn Hoá Thông tin công nhận là Di tích Lịch sử văn Hoá cấp quốc gia.

Hằng năm cứ vào ngày 27/10 âm lịch, bà con xa gần ở các nơi hội tụ về đây tồ chức lễ giỗ cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc trong không khí trang nghiêm, trọng thể, đông vui như một ngày hội lớn mang đậm bản sắc văn hoá dân tộc.

*Vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim - Tam Nông*

Vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim - Tam Nông có diện tích tự nhiên 7.612 ha, thuộc địa phận 5 xã : Tân Công Sinh, Phú Đức, Phú Thọ, Phú Thành, Phú Hiệp và thị trấn Tràm Chim– huyện Tam Nông, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.

Nơi đây có cảnh quan thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp cùng với hệ sinh thái vô cùng phong phú khoảng 130 loài thực vật khác nhau,đồng thời nơi này cũng chính là nơi cư trú của hàng trăm loài động vật có xương sống, hàng chục loài cá và hơn 198 loài chim nước, chiếm khoảng 1/4 số loài chim có ở Việt Nam. Trong số đó có nhiều loài chim quý hiếm trên thế giới như ngan cánh trắng, te vàng, bồ nông, già đãy Java và đặc biệt là sếu cổ trụi, hay còn gọi là sếu đầu đỏ. Chúng được xếp vào sách đỏ thế giới cần được bảo vệ vì đang có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng trên thế giới. Vườn Quốc Gia Tràm Chim được công nhận là khu Ramsar thứ 4 của Việt Nam và thứ 2000 của thế giới. Hằng năm từ cuối tháng 12 đến đầu tháng 5 là lúc đàn sếu bay về Tràm Chim cư trú. Đến đây vào thời gian này, bạn sẽ chứng kiến từng đàn sếu đầu đỏ bay về hòa cùng các loài chim khác để kiếm ăn.

Hiện nay, vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim được Nhà nước đầu tư, nâng cấp mở rộng thành một bảo tàng thiên nhiên, một trung tâm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn. Nhiều tổ chức bảo tồn thiên nhiên quốc tế cũng đã tài trợ để bảo vệ hệ sinh thái đa dạng ở vùng nầy.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng*

Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng thuộc ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp, nơi mọi nguời
thường quen gọi là vườn chim Gáo Giồng từ lâu đã nổi tiếng là “ốc đảo xanh” với cảnh quan thiên nhiên quyến rũ, đặc trưng cho vùng đất trũng Đồng Tháp Mười.

Được xem là lá phổi của Đồng Tháp Mười, rừng tràm Gáo Giồng có diện tích khoảng 1.700 ha, trong đó có 250 ha rừng nguyên sinh, với những bưng trấp, lung, bàu đầy sen, súng, lau sậy,... sinh sống và làm tổ quanh năm như : trích mồng đỏ, cồng cộc, le le, diệc, vịt trời… ; nhiều hơn hết vẫn là đàn cò trắng hàng chục nghìn con khiến rừng tràm này được xem là vườn cò lớn nhất hiện nay ở vùng Đồng Tháp Mười.

Vào mùa nước nổi, trên các cánh đồng,hàng nghìn cánh cò trắng bay lượn trên nền tràm xanh tươi tạo thành một khung cảnh ngoạn mục. Còn các lung sen lại là nơi quy tụ hàng nghìn con trích mồng đỏ về đây thư thả nhổ những cọng năn tươi non, thỉnh thoảng cất tiếng gáy kèm theo những vũ điệu tuyệt đẹp.
Đến với Gáo Giồng, không những nghe chim hót trên cây, bạn còn được nghe tiếng cá quẫy đuôi mời chào dưới nước. Những câu thơ :

_Xin mời ghé chốn quê tôi xứ này
Quê tôi vừa đẹp vừa hay
Dưới sông cá lội, chim bay trên trời_
Quả thật không sai. Thuỷ sản ở đây vô cùng phong phú với nhiều loài cá như cá lóc, cá bông, cá sặc, cá chốt, cá lăng, cá bống, cá nhái… ; đặc biệt là loài cá linh từ Biển Hồ Campuchia vào mỗi mùa nước lên lại lũ lượt kéo về từng đàn đông vui… 

Gáo Giồng đẹp nhất vào mùa nước nổi. Lúc ấy, nước từ sông Mêkông kéo về phủ ngập cánh đồng, biến Gáo Giồng thành một ốc đảo giữa trời nước mênh mông, rực lên màu vàng hoa điên điển, màu tím hoa súng pha lẫn sắc hồng của những cánh sen, màu xanh mướt của rừng tràm. Đến đây du khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đậm chất Nam Bộ, nhâm nhi rượu đặc sản từ rượu nếp pha với mật ong tràm, ngả mình trên chiếc võng đong đưa, đón những luồng gió mát rượi, bạn sẽ cảm nhận hết sự thanh bình, yên ả nhưng cũng không kém phần độc đáo của khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng.

----------


## hangnt

*Làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc*

Nói đến hoa và kiểng, người ta không thể không nghĩ đến địa danh Sa Đéc Hơn một trăm năm qua, Sa Đéc nổi tiếng khắp cả nước với nghề trồng hoa kiểng, cây cảnh truyền thống. Sản phẩm hoa, cây cảnh của Sa Đéc hiện đang cung cấp cho các tỉnh ĐBSCL, TP.HCM, các tỉnh miền Trung, thị trường Campuchia và đang hướng đến những thị trường xuất khẩu khác.

Làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc trước đây nằm trên địa phận xã Tân Quy Đông, thị xã Sa Đéc, rộng khoảng 60 ha, với 600-3.600 lao động chuyên trồng hoa và cây cảnh. Trong mấy năm gần đây, diện tích trồng hoa kiểng ở Sa Đéc ngày tăng nhanh, hiện nay đã lên đến 177 ha, sản lượng trên 10 triệu chậu các loại, bình quân mỗi năm tăng 10 ha. 

Vào làng quê hiền hoà Tân Quy Đông, vào bất cứ tháng nào trong năm bạn cũng có cảm giác như lạc vào thế giới của màu sắc và hương thơm kỳ ảo. Thược dược; tú cầu; lan; cau bình rượu; mai chiếu thủy; tùng Nhật; vạn thọ Pháp; hoa dâm bụt vàng, đỏ, tím; ớt kiểng; mãn đình hồng; cúc kim… có mặt khắp nơi, đua nhau khoe hương, khoe sắc. Nhưng nhiều nhất về số lượng, chủng loại ở đây chính là hoa hồng. Dường như các nàng hồng kiêu sa, lộng lẫy nhất đều đã tụ hội về đây. Làng hoa hiện nay còn lưu giữ được trên 50 giống hoa hồng : hồng nhung đỏ thắm, hồng Grada tím sen, hồng Cleopatre màu hồng phấn, hồng Korokit màu gạch tôm nhạt, hồng Masseille màu trắng, hồng Elizabet phơn phớt hồng, hồng Comfidence màu vàng hột gà, hồng Maccasa màu cam… 

Không những vậy, làng hoa Tân Quy Đông còn là xứ sở của nhiều loại cây kiểng quý hiếm, tuổi thọ hàng trăm năm. Mỗi thế cây, dáng đứng đều thắm đượm nền văn hoá và triết học phương Đông. Có những loại cây rất bình dị, gần gũi với đời sống hằng ngày như khế, cau, bùm sum, si, mai… qua bàn tay khéo léo tài hoa của các nghệ nhân đã trở thành những cây kiểng quý, có hình dáng đẹp, lạ. 

Đến với làng hoa kiểng Sa Đéc, bạn được đắm mình trong thế giới của muôn hoa với vô vàn hương thơm thanh cao, quyến rũ, bao nhiêu mệt mỏi tan biến, chỉ còn lại cảm giác thanh thản yên bình. 

*Khu di tích Xẻo Quýt*

Đồng Tháp có khá nhiều di tích lịch sử mà Xẻo Quýt là một trong những điểm du lịch về nguồn độc đáo, để lại nhiều ấn tượng đẹp đẽ trong lòng du khách.

Khu căn cứ Xẻo Quýt với diện tích khoảng 50 ha, trong đó có 20 ha rừng tràm nguyên sinh, thuộc 2 xã Mỹ Hiệp và Mỹ Long, huyện Cao Lãnh, Tỉnh Đồng Tháp.Nơi đây Khi xưa cỏ dại hoang vu , kênh rạch chằng chịt, lau sậy mịt mùng, từ năm 1960-1975 đã được Tỉnh ủy Kiến Phong (nay là Đồng Tháp) chọn làm căn cứ chiến lược để lãnh đạo nhân dân kháng chiến.

Đến đây bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay một khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.Tham quan Xẻo Quýt vào mùa khô, bạn sẽ len lỏi theo những con đường mòn ngoằn ngoèo dưới tán tràm mát rượi. Mùa nước lên, trên chiếc xuồng ba lá, những cô du kích áo bà ba đen, khăn rằn, nón tai bèo đưa bạn luồn lách qua những con rạch nhỏ hoang sơ để vào những di tích nằm khuất trong rừng tràm mênh mông.

Đến đây bạn còn được sống lại khung cảnh của chiến khu xưa khi chứng kiến những hầm tránh bom chử A, hầm bí mật cá nhân hình chữ L, công sự chiến đấu hình chữ Z được đào đắp bằng đất được phục chế nguyên vẹn như trước. Ngoài ra còn có những “bãi ngù – tử địa” có gài lựu đạn chống trực thăng và xe tăng bộ binh.

Ở đây môi trường sinh thái hết sức đa dạng với hơn 170 loài thực vật: tràm, gáo, sậy, trâm bầu, sen, súng… và 200 loài động vật hoang dã, trong đó có 13 loài được ghi vào Sách đỏ Việt Nam như trăn mốc, rắn hổ trâu, rái cá, rùa hộp… Vì vậy mà người ta gọi Xẻo Quýt là Đồng Tháp Mười thu nhỏ.

*Khu di tích Gò Tháp*

Khu di tích Gò Tháp có diện tích 320 ha nằm trên địa bàn hai xã Mỹ Hòa và Tân Kiều, huyện Tháp Mười, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.Khu di tích cách huyện lỵ Tháp Mười khoảng 11 km về hướng Bắc,cách TP.CaoLãnh 43 km về hướng đông bắc. Đây là khu di tích cấp quốc gia được Bộ VH-TT công nhận từ năm 1998, nơi đây chứa đựng nhiều giá trị văn hóa-lịch sử của dân tộc và nhân loại. 

Quần thể di tích Gò Tháp gồm có 5 di tích tiêu biểu: Gò Tháp Mười, Tháp Cổ Tự, Mộ và Đền thờ cụ Đốc Binh Kiều, Gò Minh Sư, Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ. Tại đây, giới khảo cổ học phát hiện được nhiều di vật cổ rất giá trị của nền văn hóa Óc Eo xưa. Phải chăng khoảng 1500 năm về trước, một thành phố cổ của vương quốc Phù Nam đã từng tồn tại nơi đây?Trong hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và Mỹ, Khu di tích Gò Tháp từng là căn cứ của các cơ quan ở Nam Bộ, Khu 8, trường Quân chính khu 8… 

Hằng năm, tại Khu di tích nầy có hai kì lễ hội truyền thống dân gian: Vía Bà Chúa Xứ (rằm tháng 3 âm lịch) và tưởng niệm hai vị anh hùng dân tộc Thiên hộ Dương, Đốc binh Kiều (rằm tháng 11 âm lịch) đã thu hút hàng trăm ngàn lượt khách về Gò Tháp hành hương.

Đến Gò Tháp, bạn sẽ bất ngờ bởi đây không chỉ là khu di tích mà còn có cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp với môi trường sinh thái còn mang nhiều dấu vết hoang sơ. Ở đây mủa khô nhiều gò cát lớn nhỏ uốn lượn quanh co, tạo thành khu gò nổi, trên gò có nhiều cây cổ thụ trăm tuổi xoè bóng mát, sừng sững vươn cao. Mùa nước nổi thì đồng nước mênh mông xen lẫn màu xanh cây cỏ, tạo thành phongcảnh thiên nhiên kì vĩ. 
Với những giá trị truyền thống ấy, tỉnh Đồng Tháp đã có kế hoạch xây dựng Gò Tháp thành một khu du lịch sinh thái mang đậm bản sắc của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười.Trong đó nổi bật nhất là đài sen cao 79m. 

*Vườn trái cây Đồng Tháp*

Hai con sông Tiền và sông Hậu với dòng nước ngọt ngào hằng năm đã bồi đắp phù sa cho Đồng Tháp, khiến nơi đây đất đai màu mỡ, xóm làng trù phú, vườn cây trái xanh tươi trĩu quả. Trái cây Đồng Tháp từ xa xưa đã vang danh khắp mọi miền đất nước, gắn liền với những địa danh rất đỗi quen thuộc : xoài Cao Lãnh, nhãn Châu Thành, bưởi Phong Hoà, quýt Lai Vung…

Xoài Cao Lãnh là đặc sản quý của Đồng Tháp. Người dân Đồng Tháp đã tặng cho huyện Cao Lãnh cái tên “vương quốc của xoài” vì nơi đây có hơn 4000 ha vườn cây ăn trái, trong đó hơn một nửa là diện tích trồng xoài và trồng nhiều nhất là xoài cát Hoà Lộc và xoài cát Chu. . Ở đây còn có rất nhiều loại xoài khác, nào là xoài Thơm, xoài Tượng, xoài Gòn, xoài Cóc, xoài Thanh Ca… Mỗi loại xoài có màu sắc và hương vị riêng mà ai đã nếm thử thì không thể nào quên được hương thơm, vị ngọt đậm đà chỉ riêng trái xoài ở miền châu thổ sông Cửu Long mới có. Chính vì vậy mà dân gian có câu ca : “Xoài nào ngon bằng xoài Cao Lãnh – Vú sữa nào ngọt bằng vú sữa Cần Thơ”.

Rời Cao Lãnh đến Châu Thành nơi đây có một loại trái cây làm nên danh tiếng của Châu Thành đó là nhãn. Vườn nhãn Châu Thành bạt ngàn, vàng rực vào mùa trái chín, hái trái cây trên cành thưởng thức ngay quả thật tuyệt vời. Bạn sẽ không thể quên nhãn tiêu Châu Thành trái to hạt lép, hương thơm, cơm dày trắng ngần ngọt lịm – thứ đặc sản có thể sánh ngang với nhãn lồng Hưng Yên…

Ngoài ra, đến với Đồng Tháp, bạn sẽ được nghe nhắc nhiều đến đặc sản quýt hồng Lai Vung. Quýt hồng ở đây không chỉ cho nhiều quả mà đặc biệt là quả to, vàng óng, nhiều nước, vị ngọt thanh tao. Toàn huyện Lai Vung có hơn 1000 ha trồng quýt hồng. Mỗi độ xuân về, Lai Vung như bừng sáng với vườn quýt hồng trĩu quả, chín mọng rực rỡ, nhộn nhịp khách phương xa ghé về tận hưởng cảm giác đi trong vuờn quýt hồng thơ mộng, nhìn trái vàng óng ả và được tận tay hái trái ngọt đầu mùa. 

Hãy tham gia một chuyến du hành trên sông, vừa thưởng thức các loại trái cây vừa ngắm nhìn sông nước hữu tình, những cù lao xanh mượt trải dài, thấp thoáng vườn cây ăn trái… bạn sẽ cảm thấy vừa thích thú vừa thêm lưu luyến mảnh đất Đồng Tháp trù phú, yên bình.

*Chợ chiếu Định Yên*

Chợ chiếu Định Yên nằm cách TX.Sa Đéc 35km thuộc Xã Định Yên, Huyện Lấp Vò, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.
Nét văn hóa độc đáo của chợ chiếu này là chợ được họp vào ban đêm trong thời gian khoảng 2 tiếng đồng hồ và được người dân ở đây gọi là “chợ ma”. Do bà con suốt ngày bận rộn với công việc đồng áng hoặc miệt mài bên khung dệt nên tối đến mới rảnh. Chỉ có đến Định Yên vào ban đêm bạn mới thấy được cảnh họp chợ nhộn nhịp, mọi nguời chong một đèn quây quần trước sân chùa An Phước. Giờ họp chợ không cố định, đêm sau thường sớm hơn đêm trước 1 giờ và cứ thế xoay vòng.

Hằng năm chợ chiếu Định Yên cung cấp hàng triệu sản phẩm các loại khắp vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long và miền Đông Nam Bộ. Chiếu thường bán chạy nhất vào khoảng tháng chạp, tháng giêng và tháng hai. Chợ chiếu không cần có quầy, sạp kinh doanh mà vẫn tấp nập nguời mua kẻ bán. Một điểm đặc biệt khác với những phiên chợ khác là ở đây nguời bán thì đi, đứng, trong khi người mua lại ngồi (thay vì nguời bán ngồi, nguời mua đi). Người mua chiếu tìm một chỗ ngồi chờ còn nguời bán ôm hoặc vác chiếu trên vai đến chào hàng, ngã giá. Nơi đây nhộn nhịp những cô gái trẻ ngược xuôi mời chào sản phẩm chiếu đủ loại, đa dạng về màu sắc, hoa văn, từ chiếu trắng thường cho đến chiếu vảy ốc, chiếu Trà Niên, chiếu con cờ, chiếu cưới trang trí lộng lẫy… Chiếu được bán sỉ và lẻ với giá cao thấp khác nhau tuỳ theo mẫu mã và độ dày-mỏng, thưa-khít… 

Nếu như trên bờ có rừng chiếu đầy màu sắc rực rỡ, chen nhau dưới ánh đèn thì dưới bến, ghe, xuồng của cả trăm nguời buôn chiếu từ các tỉnh đến chọn hàng cũng kề nhau san sát. Thông thường, mỗi nguời buôn chiếu đậu ghe tại bến sông vài đêm, mua chứng 500-1000 chiếc là nhổ neo, đi bỏ mối hoặc bán lẻ khắp vùng sông nước Cửu Long; còn người bán được hàng cũng trở về tiếp tục công việc hàng ngày. 

Ngoài ra chợ chiếu dầu mối, Định Yên còn là nơi tập trung của tàu thuyền khắp mọi nơi như Sa Đéc, Vĩnh Long… về bán trân, bố, lác, phẩm màu… là những nguyên liệu phục vụ cho sản xuất chiếu, khiến chợ đêm càng thêm nhộn nhịp trong ánh đèn rực rỡ, để lại ấn tượng khó phai trong lòng du khách. 

*Chùa Kiến An Cung*

Chùa Kiến An Cung hay còn gọi là chùa Ông Quách tọa lạc tại trung tâm thị xã Sa Đéc. Đây là công trình văn hoá đã được công nhận là di tích lịch sử quốc gia năm 1990. Chùa khởi công xây dựng từ năm Giáp Tý (1924) khánh thành năm Đinh Mậu (1927) do nhóm nguời Hoa ở tỉnh Phúc Kiến (Trung Quốc) định cư tại Sa Đéc xây dựng để thờ cúng tổ tiên và dạy dỗ con cháu, 
Đến với di tích này, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một lối kiến trúc độc đáo, lộng lẫy và trang trọng. Chùa được xây theo kiểu chữ “Công” uy nghi, bề thế, gồm 3 gian, trong đó gian giữa rộng nhất là điện thờ. Toàn bộ chùa không có kèo, chỉ có đòn tay ráp mộng lại chịu lực trên những cột gỗ tròn làm trụ. Mái ngói được làm rất công phu, gồm 3 lớp : mặt trên là ngói, mặt giữa là gạch, cuối cùng là ngói. 

Trước cửa chánh điện có hai con kỳ lân bằng đá xanh to lớn, miệng ngậm trái châu, chạm khắc tinh xảo. Hai bên tả, hữu là 2 vị thần Thiện – Ác. Bước vào bên trong là sân lộ thiên nhỏ để dành làm chỗ cúng tế theo cổ tục. Những cột lớn trong chánh điện, các tấm hoành phi, bao lam, đối liễn đều được chạm trổ hoa lá, chim muông lộng lẫy, tôn nghiêm. Chánh điện chùa thờ Quan Công (Quan Vân Trường), Ngọc Hoàng Thượng Đế. Phía trong chánh tẩm là bệ thờ ngài Quảng Trạch (Ông Quách). Hằng năm chùa có 2 ngày lễ tế : ngày 22-2 và ngày 22-8 âm lịch. Mỗi 3 năm có thiết lập trai đàn, cúng cầu siêu cho bá tánh quá vãng và cầu cho quốc thới dân an.

Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy, nếu có dịp về Đồng Tháp, mời bạn đến viếng chùa Kiến An Cung để tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo, một nghệ thuật chạm khắc tinh vi

*Nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê*

Nhà cổ Huỳnh Thuỷ Lê toạ lạc tại số đường Nguyễn Huệ , Phường 2, TX Sa Đéc. Nhà được ông Huỳnh Thuận(cha của Huỳnh Thủy Lê) xây dựng năm 1895 và được trùng tu năm 1917 . Ngôi nhà nầy có lối kiến trúc và trang hoàng hết sức độc đáo, nó thể hiện lối kiến trúc Đông Tây kết hợp. Cụ thể là lối kiến trúc truyền thống của Pháp cao ráo bên trong thoáng mát, tường được xây bằng gạch đặc rất dày từ 30 -40cm bao lấy kết cấu khung gổ làm tăng khả năng chịu lực.

Tuy nhiên hình dáng theo kiều nhà truyền thống người Việt, mái lợp ngói âm dương, hai bên đầu hồi cong vút hình thuyền theo kiều đình chùa Bắc bộ nhằm tạo nét mềm mại cho mái.t. Nhà có 3 gian, đây là loại nhà truyền thống của người Việt, cửa gổ chạm khắc rất công phu. Trang trí bên trong theo kiều người Hoa. Các bao lơn, thành vọng sơn son thếp vàng, chạm khắc rất giống như chùa người Hoa, khung bao lơn chính giữa có chạm đôi Loan Phụng thể hiện Loan Phụng hòa mình, sắc cầm thỏa hiệp có ý nghĩa là hạnh phúc trường tồn. Các khung bao hai bên chạm trổ chim muôn hoa lá thể hiện sự sung túc của gia đình đặc biệt giửa gian nhà chính có thờ Quan Công đây là tín ngưỡng truyền thống của người Hoa đồng thời cũng thể hiện sức mạnh và sự phồn thịnh trong cuộc sống..

Ngoài nét kiến trúc độc đáo ra, ngôi nhà cổ nầy là nơi cư ngụ của ông Huỳnh Thủy Lê – là người tình đầu tiên của nử văn sĩ Marguerite Duras. Mối tình nầy về sau trở thành “ Hồi Ký ”để bà viết lên tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng Người tình(The Lover) năm 1984 và cuốn hồi ký The North China Lover năm 1992.

----------


## hangnt

*Đặc sản xứ Đồng Tháp

Nem Lai Vung*

Nem Lai Vung đã có nhãn hiệu hàng hóa tập thể với 7 cơ sở sản xuất từ năm 2011 là Nem Giáo Thơ, Hoài Giao, Cô Hiệp, Thúy Ngoan, Tư Minh, Út Thẳng và Năm Sơn. Bình quân mỗi ngày, các cơ sở này sản xuất ra hơn 300.000 chiếc nem lớn, nhỏ. Nghề làm nem ở Lai Vung nằm ở phía Bắc sông Hậu, tập trung sản xuất nhiều nhất là ở xã Tân Thành, huyện Long Hậu và thị trấn Lai Vung. Nghề sản xuất nem Lai Vung được hình thành hơn 60 năm nay và được xem là một trong làng nghề truyền thống lâu năm nhất ở địa phương.

Ngày cúng tổ của nghề làm nem được định vào mùng 2/2 âm lịch hằng năm. Lúc đầu chỉ có một vài hộ sản xuất để dùng trong gia đình, phục vụ đám tiệc, quà biếu, sau này nghề nem phát triển dần và hiện nay đang trở thành nghề sản xuất kinh doanh được bảo hộ nhãn hiệu có tên gọi “Nem Lai Vung”. Chiếc nem với hương vị vừa chua vừa ngọt, chất lượng thơm ngon nổi tiếng, được người tiêu dùng trong và ngoài tỉnh ưa chuộng . Đây không chỉ là món ăn phổ biến trong các bữa tiệc của người dân Nam bộ mà còn chinh phục cả những thực khách nước ngoài. Hương vị của nem Lai Vung đã thắm đượm trong từng lời ca dân gian khi thưởng thức món nem Lai Vung: “Lai Vung là xứ lạ lùng, nem chua mà ngọt, thơm nồng mà say”.

*Bánh phồng tôm Sa Giang*

Bánh phồng tôm Sa Giang được làm từ các loại tôm, tép nước ngọt ... qua bàn tay chế biến khéo léo của công nhân nơi đây làm thành miếng bánh phồng tôm. Bánh được làm từ bột, thịt tôm xay nhuyễn và một ít hạt tiêu giã nhỏ. Tại thị trường trong nước, hệ thống phân phối của Sagimexco trải dài từ Bắc đến Nam , thông qua các siêu thị lớn như: Coop mart, Big C, Vinatex, Citimart, Maximart, Sài Gòn, Thương Xá Tax, Metro... và hệ thống các cửa hàng của Viss và hiện nay trở thành quà tặng đặc sản của Việt Nam.

Để nâng cao thương hiệu của các sản phẩm đặc sản, ngoài việc không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng, tỉnh Đồng Tháp yêu cầu các ngành chức năng, cơ sở sản xuất chú trọng công tác đảm bảo quy trình chế biến, chọn nguồn gốc nguyên liệu sạch để đảm an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm, xứng danh là quà tặng đặc sản có tiếng từ lâu.

*Chuột xào xả ớt*

Tháng Tư năm nào cũng là mùa săn chuột. Chuột đồng béo ngậy, nướng than thơm khô. Đặc biệt, chuột bằm xào lá cách là món thân thuộc mà người dân quê hay dùng để thết đăi bạn bè.

Sau khi săn chuột về, người ta đun nước cho sôi, trụng chuột vào chảo nước, lột da cho sạch, lộ ra lớp thịt chuột trắng phau đem treo lên cho ráo nước, chặt bỏ đầu, đuôi, chân... Sau đó, chặt thành từng miếng vừa miệng, ướp tỏi, bột ngọt, đường, muối, ngũ vị hương, nước tương... độ chừng 5 phút cho thấm. Xong đâu đó, bắc chảo lên bếp, để thật nóng, cho mỡ, phi tỏi thật vàng, thơm, đổ sả ớt giã nhuyễn vào xào liên tục đến khi se lại mới cho thịt vào đảo đều tay. Khi thịt chín múc ra dĩa, rắc tiêu, đậu phộng lên. Dùng khi thịt còn nóng thì càng ngon tuyệt.

*Cháo đậu xanh nấu với rắn hổ đất*

Đồng Tháp Mười nổi tiếng có nhiều rùa, rắn. Khi bắt được rắn hổ đất, đem đập đầu cho chết, dùng nước sôi cạo vẩy thật sạch. Kế đến mổ lấy ruột gan, rồi chặt thành từng khúc dài khoảng tấc tây, đem hầm cho nhừ mới vớt ra. Sau đó, đổ gạo và đậu xanh vào nồi nước hầm rắn. Cháo chín nêm nếm vừa miệng, xé thịt rắn hổ đất nhỏ như thịt gà, trộn chanh, rau răm. Múc mỗi tô cháo cho vào một ít thịt rắn, có rắc tiêu hành trộn đều, ăn đến đâu mát đến đó vì cháo đậu xanh rắn hổ đất có tác dụng làm mát gan, giải nhiệt, vừa ngon vừa giàu dinh dưỡng.

*Dồi lươn rim nước cốt dừa*

Đây là món ăn khoái khẩu của người dân vùng Đồng Tháp Mười. Dồi lươn có hương vị đặc trưng của nước dừa, hành và đậu phộng, thơm, béo rất hấp dẫn.

Để chế biến món dồi lươn, trước hết phải làm cho lươn chết rồi dùng tro hoặc cám tuốt sạch nhớt, moi bỏ ruột rồi đem rửa sạch. Dùng dao sắc cắt phần thịt ở phía cổ lươn mà không làm đứt rời da lươn, đảm bảo da được liền từ đầu tới đuôi.

Thịt lươn băm nhuyễn rồi trộn với thịt nạc, nấm mèo, bún tàu cũng đã được băm nhuyễn cùng với gia vị, đường, nước mắm, tiêu sọ để nguyên hạt. Dùng thìa nhỏ trộn đều và múc hỗn hợp thịt băm cho vào đầy da thân lươn đã lột ra trước đó như làm dồi lợn, dồi chó. Dồn thịt xong khoanh tròn nguyên con lươn đặt vào nồi lấy củ hành tàu lột bỏ vỏ lụa, cắt đứng làm tư nếu là hành nhỏ, hoặc làm tám nếu là hành to xếp lên trên.

Đổ nước cốt dừa ngập thân lươn rồi bắc lên bếp, để lửa liu riu. Khi nước cốt dừa sôi lên vài lượt thì nêm gia vị, đường, nước mắm cho vừa ăn, xong nhấc xuống múc ra đĩa rắc đậu phộng giã giập lên trên.

Hãy thử món dồi lươn rim nước cốt dừa ăn kèm với bánh mì hoặc nhậu lai rai với rượu mạnh, đó quả là món ăn tuyệt vời khiến bạn ăn rồi khó thể nào quên.

*Tắc kè xào lăn*

Vùng Đồng Tháp Mười bao la ngút ngàn còn là địa danh có nhiều tắc kè, rắn mối. Đây là món ăn khá phổ biến của nhân dân quanh vùng. Sau khi bắt tắc kè, người ta chặt bỏ đầu, nhúng nước sôi, cạo cho sạch lớp vảy. Trước khi ướp, chặt tắc kè ra từng mếng, ướp với đại hồi, tiểu hồi, bắc chảo phi mỡ tỏi, rồi đổ thịt tắc kè vào xào cho săn lại; sau đó vắt nước cốt dừa vào xâm xấp, chụm lửa liu riu để thịt hoà quyện với gia vị và nước cốt, nhưng đừng để lửa nóng quá sẽ mất ngon.

Hễ thấy nước cốt dừa sắc xuống, ta bắc chảo ra, rắc đậu phộng lên là xong. Thịt tắc kè thơm ngon lạ lùng, đặc biệt là phần đuôi béo ngậy, tập trung mỡ và xương sụn, bồi bổ cho ngũ tạng, lục phủ rất tốt. Nếu có thêm rượu đế nhâm nhi thì quả là không còn gì bằng!

*Hủ tiếu Sa Đéc*

Hủ tiếu Sa Đéc là 1 trong 2 thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất phía Nam. Sợi bánh hủ tiếu mềm, không bở, không dai, không chua, thơm mùi gạo mới. Nước lèo nấu công phu bằng xương heo. Nạc băm, nạc nguyên miếng dày, tim, gan, phèo… đều làm từ heo mới xả thịt. Hành lá, ngò rí, đặc biệt “tang xại” – gia vị đặc trưng của người Tiều (Hoa) giúp tô hủ tiếu ngon thêm khi ăn với giá hẹ, cần tàu, xà lách cùng chén nhỏ xì dầu, ớt sừng trâu xắt lát ngâm giấm. Muốn no, ăn thêm giò chá quẩy.

*Lưu ý khi đến Đồng Tháp*

Đồng Tháp cách Sài Gòn 170km , bạn có thể mua vé xe đi Đồng Tháp tại bến xe miền Tây hay của các hãng xe uy tín trên đường Lê Hồng Phong. Giá vé dao động từ 120.000 – 200.000 đồng, tùy chất lượng xe. Hoặc bạn hoàn toàn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe con đến Đồng Tháp. Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ, chấp hành đúng luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ.

Sở hữu những con kênh hiền hòa, những cánh đồng bạt ngàn, hồ sen thơm ngát biến chuyển theo từng nhịp của thời gian nên Đồng Tháp mùa nào cũng đẹp.

Là một địa danh đặc trưng vùng sông nước nên việc lênh đênh trên những chiếc xuồng ba lá, len theo các con rạch, tham quan các địa danh, thắng cảnh mang đến cho bạn trải nghiệm thích thú và yên bình.

Đến Đồng Tháp du lịch bạn nên mang theo áo khoác, mũ, khẩu trang, kem chống nắng khi đến vào mùa nắng. Dụng cụ đi mưa, giày dép chuyên dùng nếu đến vào mùa mưa. Mang theo kem chống muỗi và thuốc trị côn trùng cắn. Mang theo lều, túi ngủ, áo khoác nếu muốn cắm trại. Và cuối cùng đừng quên mang theo máy ảnh nhé bạn!

----------

